# 2002 nissan sentra aftermarket radio installation issue.



## TommyC7227 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, I recently swapped my factory radio for an aftermarket pioneer radio because the stock radio randomly stopped working..

I have no experience in car audio so I had no idea what I was doing lol.
At first, when I wired everything, the lights came on but there was no sound... But then I realized I wired everything positive/positive, negative/negative...lol.

Then, the second time around, I wired everything positive/negative but there was still no sound coming out. I know I wired the speaker wires correctly and the illumination wires and whatnot, but im not sure what I'm supposed to do with the blue amp wires and some of the other wires..

Anyone want to shed some light on the situation?

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it comes to aftermarket radio installs, the best way to do it is with a harness adapter. You can get them at any car audio store and even find them in the car audio section of many Wal-marts. You wire the aftermaket harness to the adapter harness and this allows you to simply plug the aftermarket radio into the vehicle's factory harness connectors without have to cut or chop the factory harness. They only cost around $13 and make installation a breeze, plus, if you ever need to reinstall a factory radio, it can be easily done by simply unplugging the adapter harness. Without knowing what wires are in question, I can't really help you other than offer you a wiring schematic of the audio system. You can then compare it to the wiring diagram provided with the aftermarket radio. If you don't have it, you may be able to go to the manufacturer's website of the aftermarket unit and download it. If you want the factory wiring diagram for you vehicle, you can e-mail me at [email protected] and put "RE: 2002 Sentra audio wiring diagram request" in the subject line. I would also need to know the vehicle trim level (ie "GXE," "SE" etc.) and #of speakers.


----------



## TommyC7227 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is a wire harness and harness adapter the same thing..?
If so, I already wired it..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's a link w/ a pic of what I'm referring to:

http://www.carparts.com/details/Nis...castinki02nissansentra19952006bestbesbha75501


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

BTW, clean your car's evaporator drain. It runs behind the dash and drains in the center of the car. They get clogged and water backs up into the vent and then poors directly into the stereo. Chances are good that if your factory just quit thats why and your new unit will do the same if you don't clean out the drain.


----------

